# New home needed



## Lee Staniforth (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi 

we are looking for a lovely new home for our cat Zeus, as we are moving abroad and the location is not suited to outdoor living.
He is a beautiful 6kg, black medium haired Male.
He is very gentle and loves his food and being outside.
He’s had all is injections and is very healthy.
Please help us find a loving home for him


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Unfortunately you will struggle to rehome via this forum as we all have our own cats. I would advertise locally via facebook, or hand him over to a rescue. If the former, make sure you vet all homes thoroughly


----------



## Lee Staniforth (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks. Not keen just just “ handing him over”


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Moved to Cat Rescue and Adoption.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Please contact a rescue. Some have a direct rehoming option, but do check that it includes a home check as some just pass on contact details. 

The concept is that the pet stays with their original owner, and the rescue advertises them through their usual channels, does home check and arranges the adoption. The pet then does not need to go into the rescue, leaving spaces open for urgent cases, but you have the reassurance and back up from the professionals that your cat will go to an appropriate home. 

I'd suggest you don't advertise on social media unless you have a rescue to do a home check for you. There are occasional stories of pets who were given away or sold cheaply to folks who seem nice enough, that end up in horrendous circumstances such as dog baiting.


----------



## Lee Staniforth (Sep 22, 2019)

I agree, thanks for the advise.
Rest assured, we will make sure he has a lovely home.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Lee Staniforth 
He is a gorgeous boy. I would do as @Babyshoes said, get on a waiting list at a rescue and they can also advertise your boy while you are waiting for a spot.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

He is a stunning fellow @Lee Staniforth, and with a sweet nature too! A Rescue would have no problem finding a great home for him. Just ensure you choose a reputable Rescue and make sure they do thorough home checks. Plenty of Shelters do.

I can tell you it would be far safer to hand him over to a good Rescue rather than trying to re-home him privately. Unless of course you know someone personally whom you would trust with him.


----------

